# Strapless Bindings - Neccesity or Security



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Like clickers?


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

ummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Obviously someone lives under a rock.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I miss my clickers.


----------



## Seán O Connell (Oct 12, 2010)

with clickers you need clicker boots... if you could use some regualr soft boot and the binding had some mechanism to hold it securely in place without the use of straps. the question is really, do you think having straps adds an element of security than strapless bindings. even if it gave the same performance results


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

You sound like an idiot until you show how this will work


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Industrial Strength Velcro?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Definitely need more info, right now this sounds stupid like step in binders were.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

what the fucking fuck are you trying to say?
(Seán O Connell)


----------



## dksmith17 (Oct 13, 2010)

I think this is what you are looking for...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I think there is a reason the step in bindings failed.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

cifex said:


> I think there is a reason the step in bindings failed.


Agreed, I feel like the current bindings offer the best solution and it will be really hard to come up with something that offers the same level of control and customization with less parts.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

yeah id agree with that. Obviously theres gonna be innovations (toe caps, ride contraband ect..) but in general if it aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

cifex said:


> I think there is a reason the step in bindings failed.


By "step-in" are you referring to a ski style binding??? With bottom only? Or Flow step-in's?
Flow is considered a decent binding... no?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Karasene said:


> By "step-in" are you referring to a ski style binding??? With bottom only? Or Flow step-in's?
> Flow is considered a decent binding... no?


if hes talking about it failing id have to assume hes talking about clickers since flow is still around.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

Beatlesfan888 said:


> what the fucking fuck are you trying to say?
> (Seán O Connell)


this. ^^^^^^^


----------

